# North Alabama Field Trial



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Open callbacks to water blind:
1.4,8,9,10,15,22-28,32-38, 41-47.... 27 dogs


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Lou,

Have you heard anything today?>


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the Open completed with 14 dogs, a couple of pickups..but Lanse finished with Eva and a very young Nora (just a couple of weeks shy of her 3rd birthday)...they hadnt handed out the placements yet but Lanse couldnt be happier with the girls performance

he still has Nora and Rosa in the Amateur coming back tomorrow....

Great job on the Open no matter how it shakes out


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Just had a call from Mark Ingram with these results
Open
1st #9 Bull Gator Stevie O'Connell
2nd #37 Ragin Max Steel Tammy bell
3rd #15Dominators Duke of Turrell Lou McGee/Charlie Moody
4th #36 Low Country Porky John Kabbes
RJ #4 Blackwaters Black Molecule Keith Pharr
Jams 1,10,23,26,34,47,and a question if the last number was #27

Am to the 4th series

8.10,11,14,16,19,20,23,24,26,30,34,40,43, 14dogs


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Qualifying to the 4th:
1, 6, 9, 11, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21, 24, 26. 

11 dogs.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Gwen, #27 was in the 4th series of the open........Mark was reading from my book and my bad writing......not his fault....


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Gwen Jones said:


> Just had a call from Mark Ingram with these results
> Open
> 1st #9 Bull Gator Stevie O'Connell
> 3rd #15Dominators Duke of Turrell Lou McGee/Charlie Moody
> ...


Congrats Tammy! How exciting!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone with "Q" results ?
Thanks!
Sue


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

just heard from Lanse, Rosa got a JAM in the amateur and World Famous She Male Emasculator (Nora ) got a 2nd, as previously mentioned she wont be three till next month

Congrats Lanse, being able to show up with 4 AA dogs, must be REAL SWEET..well done pal


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

big thanks to all workers paul sletten who help set up and marshall the Open friday while jesse ran the dogs, dave kress, lanier fogg and all the other who helped at Open and Am. the Open and AM judges did a great job with test and call backs. other than the brief storm saturday and the rain this morning very enjoyable weekend


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Paul Sletten doesn't just help, he runs the entire Open along with Jeff Horsley. You can't get better help than that. 
A huge burden off the shoulders of burned out and tired amateurs.
Paulie, you won't read this, but you are the best. A true professional.

Thanks to all who helped in any way, you are very appreciated.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Congrats Tammy! How exciting!


Yes, Susan, I am so proud. You probably know it's Rusti's son and trained by yours truly.

Much thanks to those of you who helped out during the trial. Tommy Fairchild who is always willing to help and shoot even in the rain, Dave Kress, Lanier Fogg, Erik Gawthorpe, Allen Dillard, and Dick Kaiser.

Paul Sletten was a joy and great help volunteering his weekend and equipment to make the Open run smoothly. North Alabama club also thanks those who shot flyers whose names aren't mentioned. It was a very enjoyable trial thanks to all of you!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

TBell said:


> Yes, Susan, I am so proud. You probably know it's Rusti's son and trained by yours truly.


Yep, I remember!  And I know you lost Rusti's mom recently. So this had to be a sweet placement for many, many reasons! 

You deserve the success!


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

WOW! You are very much in the know, Susan!

I know yours are having some pups now too, and it is special when they are out of your own breedings. 

Max is out of Rusti who is out of Magic who recently passed away one month shy of her sweet 16th birthday which would have been today. HRCH Magic MH was out of Split SH, the first competition lab I bought for my husband's birthday, both wonderful hunting dogs. I guess that makes Max fourth generation of our lab family!

It is VERY special.....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Congratulations to Lou Magee and FC-AFC Dominator's Duke or Turrell for winning the Amateur and qualifying for the 2011 National Amateur Retriever Championship, judges Larry Anderson and Mark Ingram provided challenging tests that separated dogs through attrition, well done guys!

I recognized that Paul Sletten was an exceptional young man the first time I judged him several years ago. His dogs were attractive and well trained, he is very pleasant, and he conducts himself at the field trial in an exemplary manner. By giving up a field trail to relieve the burden of putting on the Open Stake for the North Alabama Retriever Club he sets a very good example for both professionals and amateurs and I understand he also does this for is home club Wisconsin, you're a good dude Paul Sletten.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

TBell said:


> Yes, Susan, I am so proud. You probably know it's Rusti's son and trained by yours truly.


Congratulations Tammy! You go girl!!!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Paul helps out the Madison Retriever Club in Wisconsin every year. He evens brings his own guys to help if we need it.


----------



## labadored (Jun 9, 2006)

Great weekend for Duke, Lou & Charlie Moody! Congratulations! Duke -- your litter with GRHRCH Molly's Magnolia MNH MH will be here in 2 weeks! The pups should make you proud. 
www.canebrakeretrievers.com


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

What were the other Am placements. It is still not posted on Entry Express


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Gwen Jones said:


> What were the other Am placements. It is still not posted on Entry Express


2nd World Famous Emasculator Shemale O/H Lanse Brown
3rd Trumarc's Chef Boy R.D. O/H Ed Aycock
4th AFC Sonmar's Zipper O/H George Free
RJ Malks' Fishing Frenzy O/H Kyle Broussard

and a bunch of JAMs


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Charlie and all other placements


----------

